#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-05
 * MarkDude is glad to be in NorCal again. Being a smoker AND being in smog, is less than optimal.
<jyo> So if smog is smoke and fog, that combination would be... smosmog?
<akk> If it's tobacco and smog it could be tobog
<akk> so you could go tobogganing
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-06
<Thundaboom> It must be a curse. All the fun IRC's I go to are silent D:
<nhaines> Thundaboom: that's how IRC works.
 * MarkDude needs help here with adding new members to cali team.
<MarkDude> pleia2: I have Nixie and her friend Brian wanting to join. What we need?
<pleia2> MarkDude: everything is open, what are they having trouble with?
<jyo> Request on launchpad and then ping her?
<pleia2> launchpad is an open team, everyone can join
<MarkDude> They are moving to SF, and will show up at Ubuntu events
<MarkDude> Ok, still have to do LP acct
<jyo> and the signing of the CoC! Whee?
<pleia2> MarkDude: it's all very casual, they can join launchpad if they want, join the mailing list for announcements, come to meetings if they want to help with planning
<pleia2> however they want to get involved
<bkerensa> pleia2: My conf pack came without CD's =o
<pleia2> bkerensa: you request CDs separately
<pleia2> they were never included in the conference packs
<pleia2> "CDs (75 Desktop) - (To be requested via shipit as per usual process)"
<pleia2> so request via shipit for those
<bkerensa> well in #ubuntu-locoteams they are saying the 75 are not for approved
<bkerensa> I asked why the wiki says otherwise
<pleia2> ah, I don't know, I'd ask the canonical folks (they maintain that page and actually ship the stuff)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Plus shippit has been down for me for a few weeks :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: you'd email to info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> I just checked
<bkerensa> they say basically the wiki is outdated and unapproved dont get cd's at all
<pleia2> yeah, czajkowski said the same thing I did, you should ask them for clarification :)
<bkerensa> and that this was announced elsewhere :P
<bkerensa> ask who?
<bkerensa> Canonical has a lot of employees?
<bkerensa> Ask Jono?
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> no, email shipit
<pleia2> info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> kk
<nhaines> bkerensa: reasonable requests have traditionally been honored.
<bkerensa> well worst case scenario I will go buy a spindle of lightscribe cd's and burn them myself :P but it would have been nice if the wiki reflected reality ;)
<nhaines> bkerensa: then it wouldn't be a wiki now would it!
<bkerensa> I guess I'm thankful we got a Conf kit as it is ;) OSCON we got no Conf kit and had to pull personal supplies of stickers together and our own cd's :P
<bkerensa> nhaines: Indeed ;)
<nhaines> Lightscribe CDs take *forever* but the Ubuntu 11.04 CDs I handed out to friends at work were extremely well-received.
<nhaines> I stole the Ubuntu Server CD design and then rebranded the labels as Desktop CDs.  :)
<jyo> pleia2: Speaking of burning CDs, how many do we need for Solano Stroll?
<nhaines> jyo: 42
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yeah I need to buy a label maker and a replication tower would be nice
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: well, lightscribe CDs are pretty cheap.  if a CD label delaminates at 52x then yo uhave a problem!  :)
<bkerensa> nhaines: I gotta start cracking on CD's I got one non-profit that needs tons and plus a teacher wants to work with me to try to get Ubuntu into PPS (Portland Public Schools)
<jyo> Partimus North? :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> no no
<bkerensa> FreeGeek + Ubuntu Oregon + Educator Partnership
<pleia2> jyo: I'd ask jdeslip, I've never actually done the stroll before so I don't know what the crowd and CD distribution situation looks like
 * MarkDude knows about it
 * bkerensa also might try and get a tablet at a Farmers Market now and then :D
<MarkDude> We keep the cds on table
<nhaines> 42's definitely the right answer.  Might want to check the question again.
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> oh btw? Anyone here like music?
 * MarkDude stood out front of table asking if folks had *heard the word of Ubuntu?*
<MarkDude> Saying that this cd in my hands can HEAL you
<MarkDude> sorta freaked jdeslip out a bit
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> If you do check out BlueAnt Embrace (Best headphones ever)
<bkerensa> :D
<jyo> and it's organic-ish?
<MarkDude> It hella fun event
<pleia2> jyo: http://doctormo.org/2011/08/19/concept-advert-organic-software/
 * MarkDude would really like to go
<MarkDude> but will be in Ohio - for olf
<bkerensa> Ohio?
<bkerensa> Why not come to Oregon for PuppetConf?
<MarkDude> Yep, I am doing a Linux is a cult talk
<bkerensa> oh
<MarkDude> If they can sponsor my travel sure
<nhaines> I wouldn't say that Ubuntu is organic (and doctormo did a great job of looking like a complete fool in that post).
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Not likely :P
<nhaines> But you could probably make a good claim that Ubuntu is sustainable.
<bkerensa> hmm
<MarkDude> Well Unity not so much
<jyo> Canonical is the sun in this environment?
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> Sun is the Sun
<pleia2> nhaines: actually it does sort of push forward the myth that foss is all community-ish and no one puts money or anything into it, but it was topical given jyo's comment ;)
<bkerensa> People put money into it
<MarkDude> Should be a pic of Mark S face in center of sun- like in telitubbies
<pleia2> bkerensa: yes, that's why I called it a myth :)
<bkerensa> at the end of our global jam I was told anytime we hold a global hour to give a certain person a call and they will come down and buy the first round
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ubuntu hour even
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> its hard up here in Oregon though
<bkerensa> the local lugs are rhel strongholds
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Yep
 * MarkDude finds the locations ironic
<bkerensa> #ORLUG
<bkerensa> for instance
<MarkDude> Trying to find Fedora folks here is much harder than I would like
<bkerensa> they nearly hit me with a bat in that channel for mentioning Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<jyo> Run apt run
<MarkDude> bkerensa: well throw this at them
<MarkDude> Be excellent to each other
<akk> That's pretty sad, distro-centrism.
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Fedora's motto
<akk> Right! What MarkDude said. :)
<akk> And party on, dudes!
<MarkDude> Runs against the Foundations and everything
<MarkDude> 24th is Geeknic day- making FB event for it
<MarkDude> and then will do geeknic.org
<akk> \o/
<pleia2> that's also Ubuntu User Days for folks who can't make it out
 * bkerensa is jealous you guys get all the fun geek events
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> A while ago - a Fedora ambassador, did a pretty funny post - where he burned an Ubuntu CD
<MarkDude> saying I cast ye demons out
<MarkDude> Fedora on the whole- jumped on him. He apologized
<MarkDude> General rule- good natured jokes and humor are allowed
<pleia2> user days: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<MarkDude> pleia2: you have pics of you on camel? Sounds epic
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Maybe next summer I come down to CA and we go to Sac Zoo
<bkerensa> My cousin worked there for a few years so I can get us in before the gates open and we can hand feed some animals :D
<MarkDude> Can I dance with the penguins?
<bkerensa> uhh I imagine not
<bkerensa> but you can feed the giraffes
<bkerensa> and other animals
<MarkDude> Sounds cool. Were there penguin related activities, I would be dancin' the happy dance
<jyo> pleia2: Well, I'll just sit at work tomorrow with a bunch of blank CDs and burn 11.04.
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Did you find the penguin suit ever?
<MarkDude> Nope
<MarkDude> sad
<bkerensa> =/
<MarkDude> :(
<MarkDude> oh well
<bkerensa> Can you get a new one?
<MarkDude> will not have it for OLF
<MarkDude> Of course
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> they sell them somewhere?
<pleia2> jyo: the wiki page says we want ~200 burned CDs and no one has taken ownership of that yet :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/SolanoStroll2011
<MarkDude> Daddy shadowman will pay- but I want to get a better one
<MarkDude> G can make cDs in Afriaca?
<pleia2> they would be out of date by the time he returns :)
<bkerensa> Can Shadowman pay for a giant ocelot?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> MarkDude: camel: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6121534370
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: photos from jam? :)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, working on it and a couple of blog posts too :)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> let me know if you have any trouble with the flickr account
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, Will do :)
 * MarkDude just saw the pic with camel- it IS epic
<bkerensa> pleia2: CA LoCo has its own flickr acct? I was thinking about setting one up for us
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know the dimensions of the CA banner? I'm going to be ordering ours soon
<pleia2> bkerensa: I don't remember and it's up in berkeley right now (solano stroll on sunday!)
<pleia2> jdeslip would know
<Thundaboom> I think I did the best thing ever in python so far. (love the language)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-07
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, ping
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, have you dealt with finding sponsors for cost of booths before?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: it depends, I've had individuals and companies offer the team donations when we needed money for something
<pleia2> haven't made any kind of organized effort to find such a thing though
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, ahh, I'm about to go shopping for help. :)
<DarkwingDuck> O'Reilly is sending something. LinuxFoundation.org wants to send something...
<pleia2> seems like bkerensa is the one to ask about booth goodies, he's pretty good at taking the time to track down stuff
<pleia2> I've never really done it though
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'm doing good with the booth goodies. I'm more worried about $200 for the booth.
<pleia2> for solano stroll members of berkeleylug donated the cash
<pleia2> at meetings jdeslip just collects it
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> Well, when Linux Foundation asked what we needed I mentioned a booth sponsor.
<DarkwingDuck> So, we shall see what happens.
 * pleia2 nods
<DarkwingDuck> I don't mind having a "Sponsored By" sign on the booth.
<DarkwingDuck> I should have plenty of swag by the end of this.
<Thundaboom> "Sponsored by red hat!" x3
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> bkerensa, ping
<Thundaboom> "Tell you what. We'll give you the cash if you ALSO burn 200 Red Hat CDs. Deal?"
<Thundaboom> I would love to donate for this, btw.
<DarkwingDuck> Hmm?
<MarkDude_> RH cds?
<MarkDude_> Gets me a few of those
<Thundaboom> Donate for your booth fund
<Thundaboom> MarkDude: hahah
<bkerensa> DarkwingDuck: Hello
<DarkwingDuck> bkerensa, care for a PM?
<bkerensa> DarkwingDuck: Surely
<bkerensa> pleia2: Hey I just wanted to note that were getting our banner sponsored and I ran it by council they even thought it was a good idea =)
<bkerensa> somewhere on the banner it will say "Sponsored by:" logo here
<Thundaboom> Wish I could visit that booth when it's up :/
<bkerensa> I know
<bkerensa> I keep having this thought that since OSCON is in Oregon and Scale is in California
<bkerensa> we should be roadtripping to each others states
<bkerensa> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I would LOVE to... Hard for me to Road Trip anywhere LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I live a mile and a half from Mexico LOL
<bkerensa> Does Mexico have a LoCo?
<bkerensa> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Don't know LOL
<bkerensa> I love Mexico... Super cheap mexican food.... But I have never been to Tijuana just some Arizona/Mexico Border towns
<DarkwingDuck> But, I'm 6 miles south of San Diego LOL
<DarkwingDuck> even to get to SCaLE it's almost 2 hours north
<philipballew> a joint effort on scale would be pretty cool though
<bkerensa> Jetblue maybe?
<Thundaboom> I've only been to one linux expo and that was Scale
<Thundaboom> i was the youngest guy there >__<
<philipballew> i can make it to Portland from sd in 20 hours
<bkerensa> philipballew: Are you in SD?
<philipballew> yeah bkerensa i go to college here
 * bkerensa can barely make it from North of San Francisco to Portland in 8
<bkerensa> :d
<philipballew> you dont have much to stop and look at on the journey
<bkerensa> But thats taking 101
<bkerensa> :D
<Thundaboom> well you guys should totally go to 10x
<philipballew> the 5 is the way to do it if you can
 * bkerensa wants to go to 10x but I think I wont.... Maybe next year WA/OR can rent a van and hit the road or maybe I will fly
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa needs to talk to family member and see if he can use their Intel flight rates :D
<philipballew> scale or bust bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> You should all come up for OSCON in 2012 though.... Were gonna have a big afterhours thing :D
<philipballew> i can probably do jusy if i plan for it
<philipballew> i'm considering riding my bike to scale. that might be a challenge
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> How?
<bkerensa> Freeways?
<philipballew> tons of side streets!
<philipballew> google maps should show me how to i think
<philipballew> i look it up once
<philipballew> it takes 12 hours
<Thundaboom> oh noes!
<Thundaboom> well man
<Thundaboom> it's TOTALLY worth it
<philipballew> hey! DarkwingDuck I wonder if there are any linux friendly companies who might like to see us there who can help? also I can help with whatever else to
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, Yeah. I'm looking too.
<DarkwingDuck> I got a blog post out so, we'll see what happens.
<philipballew> read it, I think we can get some companies to help if say on the cd's or something we put provided by said company
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> I was planning something like that.
<philipballew> sounds sweet! should be fun.
<DarkwingDuck> Got some people sending stuff.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<philipballew> will 11.10 be out then?
<philipballew> i think it might
<DarkwingDuck> I think it releases the same week...
<philipballew> thats what i was thinking
<philipballew> the location is right next to me. ill be sure to be there everyday.
 * philipballew offers his floor to all who want to risk it and need a place to stay
<philipballew> assuming we have dozens working the booth. haha
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, I'm gonna see if i can find some good avenues to advertise the event and also bring in a few bucks.
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, anything you can do will be epic :D
<philipballew> excellent!!!
<pleia2> he excellented himself off the irc
<akk> and here I thought joining irc was more excellent than leaving it
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<jyo> pleia2: So I want to burn 11.04 32-bit for Solano, correct?
<pleia2> jyo: yep
<pleia2> jyo: and I'd recommend randomly sampling a few you burn to make sure the burns go ok (nothing personal, but we sometimes get complaints about bad burns so we want to make sure they're spot checked :))
<jyo> pleia2: Yeah, I'll use a slower speed as well.
<jyo> Hmm. Where's the 'Check disk for errors' in the startup for these 'new' LiveCDs?
<pleia2> I'd just make sure it boots into the livecd, if it gets that far it's probably fine
<pleia2> or just run an md5 check against it
<DarkwingDuck> Woot! Sponsorship approved.
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, your the man! but how?
<pleia2> congrats :) see you there!
<philipballew> all the kubuntu work i guess?
<philipballew> who all from the loco is going to uds?
<broder> i'll be there
<philipballew> Florida right?
<broder> yeah
<broder> need to actually book my hotel room, though...
<philipballew> do you know when they find out when the one in may is?
<philipballew> your sponsered to broder ?
<broder> philipballew: my company's sponsoring me this time
<broder> they've traditionally announced the next location at the end of the previous UDS
<broder> i think it was unusual that we knew UDS-P would be at Florida before UDS-O actually happened
<broder> but i haven't been paying attention for too, too long
<philipballew> oh nice. what do you do for a living?
<broder> i work for MokaFive
<broder> bay area software startup
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, You are going to be there?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yep
<philipballew> oh nice. I need to find a sweet job like that. Im looking more for an internship though now
<pleia2> hence my "see you there!" :)
<broder> philipballew: how much development background do you have? we're always looking for people with ubuntu dev experience, and we take interns
<DarkwingDuck> broder, What area of devel?
<philipballew> broder, im getting there. I'm down to learn but im a computer information systems major currently in sd. I do python and am attempting currently to learn c and languages of that sort. should have them down soon. broder I do more sysadmin stuff lately
<broder> DarkwingDuck: sorry, got pulled away for real life discussion :). we're mostly looking for plumbing (including desktop plumbing) folks
<broder> though we'd be glad to talk to anyone with any sort of linux background, because that's half the battle in many cases
<DarkwingDuck> broder, care for a PM?
<broder> sure
<jyo> Is the paper origami ubuntu-us-ca LiveCD case design available somewhere?
<pleia2> http://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california
<pleia2> you want the 2010branding-sleeves
<jyo> Okay, so everything is under code.launchpad junk. Cool. :)
<pleia2> yep
<MarkDude> http://www.wikisym.org/2011/02/16/creative-commons-sponsors-wikisym-2011/
<MarkDude> Local wiki event, sponsored by CC
<MarkDude> akk ^^^ some reason I think you might know someone interested
<akk> It does sound interesting.
<MarkDude> Dangerous G is now in Africa. Awesomeness.
<pleia2> woohoo
 * MarkDude still cant wrap his mind around that :D
<akk> So exotic!
<MarkDude> Yep, it will be intersting to see how DVLUG goes without him
 * MarkDude will only be able to go some o fthe time
<bkerensa> Unity is so unstable :P keeps crashing
<bkerensa> If I put a music CD in Unity crashes.... If I open LibreOffice writer it crashes :D
<akk> "Doctor, it hurts when I use Unity!"
<akk> :)
<seidos> everytime i join an irc channel i get dr. nick's voice (from the Simpsons) saying "hi everybody!"
<seidos> it's only in my head
<MarkDude> Sounds cool seidos
<MarkDude> I can relate
<seidos> MarkDude: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqImkDgDwHU&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLF5E61FC8FE6A2BC1
<MarkDude> Yep, I know Dr Nick
<seidos> but when was the last time you saw him?
<seidos> and heard him say "hi everybody..." or "we're going to have to improvise" or "capacimitator"
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-08
<MarkDude> I think of Frink when I think of geeky stuff
<seidos> what does frink say when he enters a room?
<seidos> my best guess is "froivin" or something
<MarkDude> Yep- he just sorta mmakes it up
<seidos> makes it up?  no he says stuff like jerry lewis.  like "goivin" or something.
<grantbow> It is always morning somewhere. ;-)
<DarkwingDuck> Quick question for the wonderful Loco... Anyone have a graphics tablet/pad that they are not using and would be willing to sell?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-09
<pleia2> jdeslip: doh, I just realized bart isn't near the solano stroll :)
<pleia2> jdeslip: is there parking?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 11th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at  irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> "Free shuttles run 10AM-7PM from the North Berkeley BART"
<pleia2> oh, nice :)
<pleia2> 10AM isn't really early enough to set up the booth, but maybe MJ can drop me off
<jyo> Oh yeah, I should figure out my transportation as well. :)
<jyo> Okay so the whole thing is 26 blocks? Where exactly are we?
<pleia2> 1223 Solano Ave
<philipballew> oh hey seidos
<philipballew> Powers back!
<akk> Interesting, the Almaden IBM PC club (normally totally Windows-oriented -- I'm on their list because I spoke there once about GIMP) has a speaker on Ubuntu this month. DeForrest Home is the speaker.
<nhaines_> akk: oh, that's cool.
<nhaines> pleia2: how's email going today?  :)
<grantbow> akk: good catch
<pleia2> nhaines: I hate spam
<nhaines> pleia2: what about spam, spam, eggs, and spam?  That's not got much spam in it.
<pleia2> I don't eat pork
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: if only bacon weren't so delicious!
<pleia2> pepperoni is my weakness
<rww> I don't like either of those things!
<nhaines> rww: but you're weird!
<akk> I like bacon okay, but don't really get why people seem to like it so much more than anything else.
<nhaines> I ate a chocolate bar once that was fortified with bacon.
<akk> bacon's usually way too fatty
<nhaines> akk: I'm telling jono on you!
<grantbow> bacon fatty? lol
<grantbow> "So, how's everyone doing today?"
<pleia2> grantbow: have you seen any zebras yet!?
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I saw an ocelot in phoenix! (it may have been in a zoo)
<grantbow> yes, first thing I saw was a zebra near the airport but it was dark
<grantbow> they were just wandering across the road
<pleia2> yay!
<grantbow> pictures next time
<pleia2> :)
<grantbow> finished second day here. I slept most of it.
<grantbow> preparations there are for Solano Stroll?
<pleia2> I think we're all set for the stroll
<grantbow> good to hear
<akk> Wow, wild zebras? Too cool!
 * grantbow nods
<jledbetter> awesome grantbow:)
<grantbow> thanks jledbetter
<DarkwingDuck> Hey grantbow
<grantbow> hey DarkwingDuck
<raevol> i am so bored
<philipballew> hey! pleia2 your a mamber of the ubuntu beginners. how did you do that?
<pleia2> philipballew: a long, long time ago they had a process where you apply at team meetings
<rww> yeah, you're not a beginner, get out of there
<philipballew> I was told a few weeks ago I should try to by someone
<pleia2> it's all sort of fallen apart though
<philipballew> rww, what am i? what would you say i should do. find another place to volunteer? pleia2
<rww> philipballew: I was talking to pleia2 :P
<philipballew> i have been looking for a good place to help out lately?
<rww> (and joking)
<philipballew> thats what i figured! :)
<rww> I've barely stepped foot in #ubuntu-beginners, so... :|
<pleia2> rww: haha, we *help* beginners :)
<philipballew> rww, i feel like a begginner on here a lot. but in "real life" i am actually pretty good compared to most
<rww> the more I use Ubuntu, the more I realize everyone's a beginner at way over half of Ubuntu.
 * bkerensa saw a #ubuntu-beginners meeting once and it wasnt pretty
<bkerensa> :D
<rww> just different subsets, so people seem smart to each other :)
<philipballew> i help people on there. usually at like 1 too 5 am
<philipballew> when most people are being smart and sleeping
<rww> I mainly have #ubuntu ops because I'm online when people are asleep :)
 * philipballew didnt sleep last night as roaming a city with no power is more fun
<rww> I was in a study room until 3am and then slumped back to my dorm room
<philipballew> I have no school today. all classed canceled accross all of san diego!!!
 * philipballew partyin partyin yeah!
<philipballew> your area has been nice though lately i hear
<raevol> pleia2: i heard you were an xubuntu user?
<rww> I'm on Unity right now. I feel so mainstream :<
<raevol> hahaha
<raevol> how is it?
<rww> fine, if I don't plug a second monitor in. if I do, compiz gets unhappy.
<raevol> ick
<rww> can't be bothered filing a bug about it, going to see if oneiric fixes it in a few months
<raevol> i've been meaning to try it, but haven't mustered the motivation
<raevol> i'm super excited for lightdm
<rww> Why? It's like gdm except with less features :P
<nhaines> rww: they have lots of nice Unity enhancements in oneiric.
<rww> nhaines: yeah, I'm figuring between that and Xorg updates...
<nhaines> rww: in fact, natty-updates include some Unity fixes for multimonitor setups.
<nhaines> I ran dual monitors for my Ubuntu Community Week presentation.  Was suboptimal.  :)
<raevol> i dunno i just am excited for lightdm :P i miss back when i used slim on debian
<rww> nhaines: If I had to guess, I'd say it's a compiz <-> Xorg graphics glitch, rather than specifically a Unity UI bug
<raevol> down with compiz :P
<nhaines> raevol: lightdm is great except they had to load GTK drivers, reimplement accessibility and localization stuffs.
<nhaines> When they're finished, they'll just have gdm again.
<nhaines> But minus all of the lessons learned writing gdm.
<pleia2> raevol: yep, xubuntu
<raevol> me too, xubuntu
<raevol> nhaines: hmm i see
<rww> nhaines: exactly
<akk> I wondered about that ... how it was lighter weight if it had a similar feature set.
<nhaines> At least unity-greeter on lightdm is pretty.  Except the input fields are sort of wonky.
<akk> If you're worried about gdm being too heavyweight, why use a dm at all?
<nhaines> No insertion point (cursor) and your password just disappears when you hit enter.
<nhaines> akk: because 'startx' is scary.  :)
<rww> and why not refactor the problematic parts of gdm instead of starting from scratch?
<nhaines> rww: because of reasons.
<akk> Because it's way more fun to start from scratch than to try to figure out someone else's ugly broken code?
<rww> true
<nhaines> akk: that might be it.  :)
<jyo> pleia2: Burned 60+ CDs for Sunday.
<pleia2> jyo: yay! thank you
<jyo> Now I need to print and fold 60+ cases. :)
<pleia2> jyo: actually I have a bunch
<pleia2> and I need to use them soon because they go obsolete soon
<pleia2> so if you just want to bring the CDs I think we'll be good
<pleia2> we can fold while we're there  at the booth :)
<grantbow> pleia2 I burned a bunch of CDs for Sunday as well. They are in a box getting delivered to Ian Lynn today.
<pleia2> grantbow: cool, thanks :)
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> Somehow it seems cheaper to go to a CD printer and have them make labels and burn cds with Ubuntu then to buy from the Canonical store
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> cheaper still to have volunteers from the loco burn a bunch and use sleeves we designed: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california/+junk/2010branding-sleeves
<nhaines> CD fabrication requires an economy of scale that doesn't economically exist for us.  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> the pennsylvania loco had a team member with a huge burning machine that would burn like 100 cds at a time, but he didn't buy it for the loco, it was a work thing I think :)
<grantbow> the quick cycles are why suse pulled their box sets from shelves years back
<grantbow> Ernie wanted to build a burn machine for the loco. I would too.
<nhaines> pleia2: you're right, I don't trust that philipballew either.
<pleia2> hahaha
<philipballew> philipballew, is a real loser :)
<pleia2> philipballew is my BFF this week because he blogged about the san diego jam
<pleia2> (hehe, "BFF this week")
<philipballew> you used it or something :)
<nhaines> hehe
 * philipballew is always out of the loop :)
<nhaines> philipballew: the joke is that (you can check the logs) no one was talking about you at all before you got here.  :)
<nhaines> (in fact, we were talking about making Ubuntu CDs economically.)
<pleia2> I am still excited about grantbow seeing zebras
<pleia2> I'm telling everyone
 * philipballew left his 100 pack of cd's at scale I hope they went to good use. I saw a zebra at the zoo here once. very nice
<pleia2> philipballew: the ones that weren't given away at scale were given away at the noisebridge hackerspace, presumably all went to good use :)
<pleia2> at least I didn't see any ISO castles
<philipballew> excellent :) i have 2 in my dorm room. what does iso stand for?
<philipballew> I had a job interview for a network maintainer for the school and they kept asking my computer acronyms like iso. that was one i did not know
<pleia2> I suppose the proper term would be CDs
<rww> ISO refers to the fact that proper .iso files are ISO-9660 file systems
<rww> International Standards Organization
<nhaines> ISO is a CD image, it refers to the fact that CDs use ISO-9660 as their file system.
<nhaines> rww: get out of my head!
 * philipballew was the only person when asked to name computer parts named raid cards. and even know what raid does
<rww> well, International Organization for Standardization
<philipballew> there is a organization for everything.
<philipballew> there is even a organization that determines wifi standards as well
<rww> someone's got to
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/DLFRX.png <-- Our banner (proof)
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> bkerensa: nice :)
<philipballew> i'll take the job. i will mandate all essid's be called phil
<nhaines> bkerensa: Ubuntu font? :)
<philipballew> "did you connect to phil yet? " "hold on a sec"
<bkerensa> nhaines: Unfortunately Staples Banner Designer software does not offer that
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> thats just a mock up
 * bkerensa is gonna use Ubuntu font when he does it in gimp
<nhaines> bkerensa: another good reason to use PDF.  ;)
<philipballew> a local place would do it
<nhaines> Noo!  Inkscape!
<bkerensa> nhaines: Nooo
<pleia2> yeah you want inkscape so you can do vector
<bkerensa> Inkscape annoys me :P
<bkerensa> LOL
<nhaines> It is your destiny.
 * nhaines breathes.
<bkerensa> I cant do Inkscape
<pleia2> ours was sent to the printer as a massive pdf exported from svg
<bkerensa> any volunteers?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> everyone in our loco is coders :D
<philipballew> do it all in blender bkerensa
<nhaines> needs more lens flare.
<pleia2> if I can do inkscape anyone can
<pleia2> nhaines: hahaha
<bkerensa> pleia2: This is totally not sexist but Women generally are more artistic then men
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> that or I just lack the ability
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> all the women in my woodshop class's in hs kept putting out better things then me.
<bkerensa> see!
<bkerensa> my wooden bowl I made in woodshop was horrid
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> the ceramic tux penguin made in ceramics in hs though   AWESOME!!!!
<bkerensa> I guess the issue I have with Inkscape is selecting layers
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> Not as easy as Gimp
<pleia2> bkerensa: haha, I like pink but I do NOT fulfill that stereotype
 * pleia2 useless at art, can't even match clothes
<bkerensa> ah jeez getting paged
<nhaines> bkerensa: good news then because Inkscape doesn't have layers!  :D
 * philipballew wore a pink shirt yesterday
<bkerensa> nhaines: Ok elements or whatever? How do I select between a text element and a shape/image etc?
<pleia2> click on it
<nhaines> ^^ this
<philipballew> just make it all in mircosoft publisher bkerensa :)
<pleia2> now I'm really going to talk about philipballew behind his back
<pleia2> (does publisher even exist anymore?)
<philipballew> i was criticized last week for not knowing active directory. or .net
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-10
<pleia2> active directory is just ldap with stuff on top
<pleia2> .net is just silly
<philipballew> the guy giving me a job interview told me he is a .net developer and i had to hold back from saying im sorry
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> philipballew: My gimp skills are good ;)
<philipballew> i used gimp when i used windows full time even. gimp is pretty sweet
<bkerensa> Nice my Cadence 4-bit binary watch arrived.... Nice to get a expensive geek watch for free
 * philipballew had cs5 with wine a few months back
<philipballew> my graphics card came today :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, gimp 2.8 should be out soon
<nhaines> bkerensa: what is Inkscape after all but GIMP without pixels anyway?
<philipballew> they might even share some code nhaines
<bkerensa> Now this is a Geeky Watch: http://twitpic.com/6iikrs
<greg-g> hi there!
<greg-g> I'm now in CA
<pleia2> yay!
<greg-g> grantbow: nhaines paulproteus (?!) itnet7 yo yo!
<paulproteus> greg-g: Yo yo!
<paulproteus> Okay, so I'm not really in CA.
<paulproteus> But I like this channel anyway!
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> you used to be!
<paulproteus> Those were the days!
 * paulproteus sighs dreamily.
<greg-g> :)
<pleia2> yeah, now you're on the east coast where there are all those earthquakes and hurricanes
<greg-g> haha
<greg-g> at least we don't have hurricanes?
<pleia2> we don't even have rain!
<greg-g> <sad face>
<pleia2> it's ok, I just travel if I want to visit lousy weather
<greg-g> to Glen Park?
<pleia2> haha
<greg-g> ;)
 * greg-g is starting to learn the locations and microclimates
<greg-g> if it isn't obvious, I'm in SF, everyone
<greg-g> alright, time to go interview housemates, get food (bfast), and such
<greg-g> later all!
<pleia2> good luck
<Thundaboom> What do you guys recommend (hard ware wise) for an ubuntu server?
<Ttech> Thundaboom, depends on what you need.
<Ttech> I have a *nix server that is a c2q with 8gb ram, 3 1tb drives and two extra nics
<Thundaboom> Ttech: I'm hosting a music server currently, but it's a horrible little monster I got from a garage sale.
<Ttech> I have another file server that is a pentium dual core with 4gb ram and 250gb drive. Works fine as well.
<Thundaboom> Ttech: Yeah the current one I use is like 80gigs with only 1gig of RAM :/
<Ttech> For simple music streaming, it should work fine.
<Thundaboom> Ttech: I might just wipe everything on this 'Gaming Computer' that no one in this house hold uses and take use of the most of it.
<Ttech> I would imagine you would take use of all of it. :)
<Thundaboom> Yeah, haha
<Thundaboom> GNUMP3d is what i used to stream it.
<Thundaboom> (I never really knew how to use Samba properly and since GNUMp3 was pretty simple to use I went off with that)
<philipballew> http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/great-geeky-wedding-moments-183731384.html
<philipballew> ^its funny
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-11
<grantbow> rww: ping. where is your "articles" item for navigating rww.name to find things like http://rww.name/articles/grub2-iso ?
<rww> grantbow: http://rww.name/ and the archives links at the bottom. I need to poke wordpress about generating saner archives at some point
<rww> there's also a search box
<rww> /archives/ is just the prefix WP is using for blog posts
<rww> erm, /articles/, not /archives/
<grantbow> That particular page is very useful and I give it out. Just wanted to make sure people find good stuff on your site. :-)
<pleia2> packed for solano stroll tomorrow \o/
 * DonkeyHotei tests andchat
<DonkeyHotei> hmm, still no nick completion...
<bkerensa> pleia2: Go Ubuntu CA!
<pleia2> at solano stroll \o/
<grantbow> pleia2: awesome!
<Telendrith> *s*
<Telendrith> Anyone up?
<Telendrith> How's life in the sunshine state?
<sn9> [Sun 2011-09-11 12:44:58 PM PDT] <Telendrith> How's life in the sunshine state? <----- wrong coast
<gua> meeting tonight! woo!
<philipballew> how's the stroll goin?
<pleia2> philipballew: good :)
<pleia2> tiring!
<pleia2> one more hour left :)
<philipballew> you can do it pleia2 !
<pleia2> lots of great people here at the table
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-04
 * kdub wonders about getting ubuntu membership
<philballew> Go for it
<kdub> yeah... guess it won't hurt
<philballew> True
<kdub> we should do an ubuntu hour soon
<kdub> let me know when the semester startup activity dies down a bit
<philballew> Yes, probably by the end of this week i should be more "free"
<bkerensa> philballew: you get sponsored?
 * kdub can try poke people to get philballew sponsored too
<philballew> bkerensa, totally noy.
<bkerensa> philballew:  hmm?
<philballew> kdub, I would love that if you did
<philballew> bkerensa, Guess I am not cool enough
<bkerensa> philballew: Sponsorship is based on a vote by Engineering Managers and Jono
<philballew> bkerensa, Its true
<bkerensa> Engineering Managers look at Launchpad to guage contributions and vote based on that
<bkerensa> Jono likely votes based on community contributions (not totally sure)
<bkerensa> but I know the two engineering managers here in pdx I asked about voting said they only vote up if they see commits otherwise they do not give a vote eitherway
<philballew> Yeah, that makes sense.
<bkerensa> philballew: but they didnt deny you did they?
<philballew> no.
<philballew> I have not gotten denied, but I think Ill get that tonight
<bkerensa> philballew: have notices even went out yet?
<philballew> yes, they went out today for people getting sponsored.
<philballew> who knows bkerensa
<bkerensa> philballew: I didnt get my notice for Q until the day after everyone got theirs
<philballew> hum, Maybe they are waiting on me because I am super awesome?
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> In reality if its your first time to UDS and your a member that alone can give you pretty much enough votes for sponsorship
<bkerensa> but you lose the votes for first time if its not your first time
<bkerensa> I think its +3 for first time and +1 for member
<philballew> Im juat not cool enough
<philballew> *just
<philballew> kdub, so im gonna have a sd ubuntu hour in a couple Wednesday nights from now. 19th maybe.
<philballew> *an
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-06
<bkerensa> pleia2: too much swag http://i.imgur.com/dyitr.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [762113]
<pleia2> geez :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-07
<bkerensa> pleia2: Definately more swag than a UDS ;p 5,000 Firefox Buttons, 5,000 Firefox Lanyards, 30 Firefox Shirts, 2,500 Mozilla Stickers, 15 Firefox Tote Bags
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> taking up two large rubbermaid tubs
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-08
<pleia2> we got a pizza sponsor for tomorrow :D!
<pleia2> geofft of MokaFive.com is hooking us up
<pleia2> thanks for putting us in touch paulproteus :)
<paulproteus> pleia2: (-:
<greg-g> oh man, pizza, don't tempt me so!
<pleia2> "there, I fixed it" http://sf.streetsblog.org/2012/09/06/eyes-on-the-street-muni-trains-get-straps-to-prevent-gap-crossings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Eyes on the Street: Muni Trains Get Straps to Prevent Gap Crossings | Streetsblog San Francisco]
<pleia2> I loled
<pleia2> greg-g: you should come, there will be pizza
<greg-g> :P
<pleia2> :D
<paulproteus> I'm excited that there will be pizza!
<paulproteus> pleia2: Yeah, glad I could connect you two. In general, (1) I don't like it when volunteers for free software stuff have out-of-pocket expenses, since that's a road to burnout and other sadness, and (2) I treat getting corporate sponsors like it's my job.
<paulproteus> 'Cause it kind of really is!
<bkerensa> road to burnout and other sadness
<bkerensa> ^ the truth
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: there must be lots of sponsorship opps in California
<pleia2> paulproteus: I've found that people are largely generous when they realize a volunteer is paying, over the years my out of pocket expenses have been quite limited
<pleia2> but sponsors are better :)
<philballew> osx should be able to read a ext# drive through sftp right?
<akk> An extX drive mounted on a Linux machine, and osx is talking to the linux machine via sftp?
<philballew> yeah akk . macbook pro, and a ubuntu server (converted ppc mac mini)
<akk> Sure, if some other machine is serving the file, the macbook has no way of knowing what filesystem it was on.
<akk> All it sees is the sftp protocol.
<philballew> shoot, thats right...
<philballew> gotta make sure my roomate can read the drive to.
<philballew> for some reason he has yet to give in to linux :)
<akk> Mac people are funny that way.
<philballew> I like osx for the fact its unix in some way. Thats about it.
<akk> Yeah, it's better than windows. :)
<pleia2> gah, my place is a mess
<pleia2> tomorrow I shall clean up, put all this ubuntu stuff away!
<philballew> pleia2, if you fly me up there, i'll clean it for you.
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> it's just messy, too much stuff, not enough space :)
<akk> d recently got a new mac with lion (or is it mountain lion?) and was struggling with things like the hardwired delay for animation when you switch desktops.
<akk> I said "Hmm, maybe if you poke around in the binary you could find where the delay is set and binary-patch it to be shorter"
<akk> and he said "Yeah, somebody already did that ... and if you pay $15 you can buy the program ... Macs!"
<philballew> pleia2, you should rent the apartment next to you, and tear down the wall. Just find the support beams, and set up a brace. I could get that done in 3 days tops
<pleia2> they certainly do have a very for-pay culture :)
<akk> Yep, and not a sharing culture.
<philballew> sharing is caring
<pleia2> philballew: sure, while I'm at it I'll get a second job, one that pays much more than my first job, so I can pay for a second condo in downtown SF ;)
<pleia2> packing up to head out to the global jam \o/
<philballew> I hear there is places you can buy a house for those two months rent combined!
 * philballew runs and hides
<pleia2> true story
<pleia2> hey geofft_ :)
<pleia2> ok, laptops, all isos and paperwork, stickers, quetzal...
<philballew> I have a friend living in Boise. houses are like 80 - 150 thousand. ever find a thing like that in CA.
<philballew> Not even in Bakersfield
<pleia2> yeah
<akk> I hear Boise is pretty.
<pleia2> going back to PA we look at houses we considered mansions there that go for around $750k
<pleia2> we won't be able to find a very big place for that much here
<pleia2> let alone a yard
<philballew> My uncle has a house he rents in sf. been there since the 80's and rent control has him at a few hundred a month.
<pleia2> ah yes, that rent control is nice for renters :)
<pleia2> we own our place, and we wouldn't be able to pay all the mortgage if we rented it out
<geofft_> pleia2: Hi
<philballew> just think pleia2 you out there with your lawnmower mowing it. you can shape your hedges into ubuntu logos or something to!
<pleia2> I had a yard at my house in PA, gardens are too much work :)
<akk> But she'd have to let it grow out twice a year so she could change the animal. :)
<pleia2> haha, yeah
<philballew> hah! A garden is a very economical way to eat.
 * akk loves having a garden, but doesn't really want a lawn big enough to mow into shapes
<pleia2> I had groundhogs that would eat veggies, and the groundhogs had cute babies and so I let them
<philballew> in auburn i had an acre to mow once a week. It gets old.
<akk> I don't think the garden has saved me any eating money. But it's fun to be able to have lunch now and then from something I picked from the backyard.
<pleia2> (I am not a very good gardener :))
<philballew> Groundhog day is a good day in my life
<akk> pleia2: We're the same way -- let the animals win (at least vertebrates, I'm not so kind to snails).
<philballew> salt
<akk> Though I am getting a little annoyed with the birds eating holes in all my apples from my baby apple tree.
<pleia2> oh gosh, I need to get going
<pleia2> I'll check in from the jam and take lots of pictures :)
<akk> Have fun, pleia2!
 * akk tries to focus and catch up on the latest 25 long messages on the app developer process
<philballew> though ubuntu doesnt officially support ppc, the community made one should still work fine probably.
<akk> The roommate's mac is ppc? I'd be hesitant to run linux (and certainly not ubuntu) on something that old.
<pleia2> 5 people here already :)
<akk> \o/ par-tay!
<philballew> well its a mac mini. Gonna set up a simple file server.
<philballew> pleia2, dont have to much fun!
<grantbow> ten total people now. pizza is on the way I think :-) Thank you pleia2 and moka5.com
<grantbow> and wikimedia
<pleia2> pizza is here!
<grantbow> +1
<akk> I wish I could figure out the rule for when IRC clients auto-reconnect after resuming from suspend. They do at home, they don't here.
<bkerensa> doh
 * wiretapped is at a planning meeting for an eastbay cryptoparty
<wiretapped> see http://www.cryptoparty.org/
<darthrobot> [R: www.cryptoparty.org] Title: [CryptoParty]
<iheartubuntu> been a while, how is everyone doing?
<pleia2> hi there iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> hiya lyz
<iheartubuntu> typing with one hand :)
<pleia2> how's your finger?
<iheartubuntu> its throbbing
<iheartubuntu> changing my own bandages since i switched docs to closer one
<iheartubuntu> really like the chat in thunderbird
<iheartubuntu> works nice
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I didn't know thunderbird had chat
<iheartubuntu> the recently updated stable release included it finally
<pleia2> ah :)
<iheartubuntu> how are you? going anywhere exciting before end of year?
<pleia2> good, wrapping up an ubuntu global jam event here in sf
<iheartubuntu> ohh are you at it right now?
<iheartubuntu> so thunderbird now offers chat for twitter, facebook, google, irc, and xmpp
<pleia2> yep
<iheartubuntu> hope to get a regular ubuntu hour going in claremont after my finger heals.
<philballew> could be a while
<iheartubuntu> gaskin and bermudes are doing great with the pasadena one
<iheartubuntu> i hope not too long!
<iheartubuntu> although it doesnt look pretty at all
<philballew> I saw!
<philballew> hope the "pics or it didnt happen" comment was not to harsh :)
<iheartubuntu> it forced me to post something :) but not too graphic
<iheartubuntu> i have to keep my hand up all the time now
<iheartubuntu> now my chatty neighbor across the street thinks im always waving at him
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu> *good grief*
<iheartubuntu> haha
<iheartubuntu> i have a new photo of my thumb which is quite graphic, and it wasnt even the one that was cut off
<iheartubuntu> i can make it my google+ wallpaper scene
<iheartubuntu> j/k!
<philballew> never cut myself on a table saw, but had many kick backs
<philballew> i had a dado blade kick something back in hs that hit me in in croch. Hurt worse then anything in my life.
<bkerensa> Mapquest brought a stack of money!
<bkerensa> they are giving it away in a hour
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> its actually four stacks of cash :)
<philballew> I have a dollar. Thats like a big stack of pennies.
<philballew> bkerensa, your gonna give me the money when you get it right?
<iheartubuntu> if its the new pennies its probably worth less than a dollar
<philballew> I mean, you gotta share the money, like you share the code.
<iheartubuntu> open source money
<philballew> bkerensa, share the money, it's the floss way!!
<philballew> we need to open source the fed!
<philballew> that would then open source money
<iheartubuntu> wife back home. so tempted to try grannies homemade vodka
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/2u5U9.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [162612]
<bkerensa> philballew:  ^
<iheartubuntu> NICE
<iheartubuntu> is that a webcam too?
<iheartubuntu> the stack of money has its own channel?
<philballew> bkerensa, sorry, I only use bitcoins.
<iheartubuntu> i no like bitcoin anymore
<philballew> how so?
<iheartubuntu> it crashed a while back
<philballew> That is true
<iheartubuntu> some hacking thing or something. i forget
<iheartubuntu> i want something tangible
<philballew> agreed.
<philballew> less influence of the government that way
<iheartubuntu> so ubuntu is moving away from the liveCD
<iheartubuntu> im guessing there will be an official liveDVD now?
<philballew> iirc it will be
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-09
<iheartubuntu> need to go lay down. lots of sleeping lately
<iheartubuntu> talk soon.
<iheartubuntu> bye all!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-05
<mR0rI0n> newb in distress here
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-06
<philipballew> The technical term for Ethernet is IEEE 802.3 right?
<Torikun> oi
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-07
<bkerensa> pleia2: atul jha (koolhead) is in PDX :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-08
<Torikun> yo
<grantbow> yo
<Torikun> how you doing grantbow
<grantbow> ok, how are you doing?
<Torikun> good. Had rough week at new job last week lol
<grantbow> congratulations, where at?
<Torikun> CLoudian. Foster City
<grantbow> cloudian.com - looks interesting. Hope things get better for you.
<Torikun> Kinda . What's new with you
<grantbow> tweeted a bit about testing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch - kind of fun.
<darthrobot> Title: [Touch - Ubuntu Wiki]
<Torikun> Nice
<grantbow> I should load a new build on the Nexus7 today.
<Torikun> how is performance now
<grantbow> pretty good. The bug that annoyed me a few months ago was I couldn't shut it down without a keyboard, lol.
<grantbow> lugging around a keyboard defeats the purpose
<Torikun> oh yeah
<akk> grantbow, did anything ever come of that discussion on re-energizing locos? I read it when you sent out the alert, but didn't end up subscribing to that list.
<grantbow> There was a long thread on loco-contacts (unlike ubuntu-us-ca) but I haven't read it all yet. It should be in the archive even if you don't subscribe.
<grantbow> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/
<darthrobot> Title: [The loco-contacts Archives]
<grantbow> ok, it's running now, phablet-flash cdimage-touch
<grantbow> the archive of that thread is in both August and September
<grantbow> Torikun: what's your title?
<Torikun> Senior Tech Support eng
<grantbow> nice
<grantbow> cloudstack mostly? though openstack is a partner
<Torikun> We have our own s3 software
<grantbow> not eucalyptus based?
<Torikun> we have a openstack/cloudstack plugin
<grantbow> fun
<grantbow> the network is the computer, huh? lol
<Torikun> floolol
<grantbow> poor sun
<grantbow> nexus7 is almost finished flashing
<Torikun> nice
<grantbow> aaawwww... no keystrokes sent to productsearch.ubuntu.com yet
<grantbow> oh wait, yes there are, oh boy
<Torikun> working
<Torikun> ?
<grantbow> not fully integrated yet but it's getting there. A search for Star Trek turned up suggestions with movies to buy after expanding, scopes, music and reference
<grantbow> as long as I get Tom Hanks when searching for Terminal I know I'm using Unity the way it's intended
<Torikun> lol
<akk> Now you should get Snowden too.
<grantbow> the icons are pretty small and the text has ... to shorten so it's kind of hard to tell
<grantbow> what didn't come up is the Terminal app, lol
<grantbow> release notes helped set the timezone from the terminal. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<darthrobot> Title: [Touch/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> bkerensa: I heard, I met up with him at an openstack event while he was in town here
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG coming up - noon - 3p: http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<Torikun> Nice
<Torikun> im gonna go
<MichaelPaoli> Torikun Yup - see 'ya there in a bit then ... I'm heading out to the BerkeleyLUG meeting in a bit.
<grantbow> I'll be on IRC
<Torikun> Nobody is here !
<Torikun> Came to Berkeley all the way from Fremont!
<grantbow> Michael is on his way
<grantbow> I am unable to attend in person. There's always a rolling start as people show up before (even after) the end of the meeting at 3pm.
<Torikun> Oh
<Torikun> Hack lives upstairs right ?
<grantbow> Sorry I missed you
<Torikun> ^jack
<grantbow> he used to
<Torikun> Oh
<tomrlopes> @grantbow I just submitted a post for Berkeley LUG, could you approve it or let me know if more editing is required.
<grantbow> hi timrlopes, welcome
<grantbow> tomrlopes, can you link to the original and add the meeting paragraph on the bottom? The syntax is regular html.
<grantbow> I hope my comment on the original reddit was helpful. http://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/1lu3x8/suddenly_confused_about_the_meaning_of_the_word/
<darthrobot> Title: [Suddenly confused about the meaning of the word "partition"... : linux4noobs]
<tomrlopes> What is a "meeting paragraph", grantbow?
<grantbow> one sec
<grantbow> "We meet on the second and fourth Sundays of each month in Berkeley near the Downtown Berkeley BART station. We hope you join us at <a href="http://www.bobbygspizzeria.com/" title="Bobby G&#039;s Pizzeria" target="_blank">Bobby G's Pizzeria</a>."
<darthrobot> [404] Title: [Bobby G's Pizzeria]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-02
<nhaines> pleia2: Got the Ubuntu book from Pearson.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: yay!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-03
<rww> pleia2, grantbow: Please remove our spammer friend from ubuntu-us-ca@, or add listadmin privileges to me so I can do it myself.
<rww> (since he's now done it twice)
<blitz> hi
<pleia2> rww: done, thanks for the heads up
<rww> hihi blitz
<rww> pleia2: thanks :)
<pleia2> (it was landing in my spam box, so I didn't see it)
<rww> figured that might be happening. I'm still too lazy to set up spam filtering past DNSBL
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-04
<maujhsn> Can anybody give me some advice to this issue?  "http://pastebin.com/vkRp9Kec".
<darthrobot`> [404] Title: [Pastebin.com Unknown Paste ID]
<nhaines> I don't understand what makes it cryptoanalysis.
<maujhsn> darthrobot  http://pastebin.com/vkRp9Kec
<darthrobot`> Title: [audio-cryptoanalysis - Pastebin.com]
<maujhsn> nhaines You haven't listened to the tapes! I have made this judgement after listening to the tapes many times!
<nhaines> Okay.
<troyready> Trolling?
<pleia2> o_O
<nhaines> So hey, I have a couple of Official Ubuntu Books that were gifted to the LoCo by Pearson.  Does anyone in the LA/OC/SD area have any use for one?
<pleia2> if you're in norcal and want one, lmk
<pleia2> I drank a $9 glass of juice
<nhaines> pleia2: did it have gold flakes in it?
<pleia2> should have for $9 :)
<nhaines> :)
<pleia2> some fancy apple-lemon-ginger thing
<pleia2> suppose it's not worse than paying that much for a cocktail
<nhaines> Depends on how tingly you felt afterwards.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I'll just call it my workday cocktail
<nhaines> I had a frozen lime margarita for breakfast yesterday because we were out of orange juice and the margarita had 1% lime juice, which means it was healthy.
<nhaines> Nothing like working from home. :P
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I didn't leave my bed this morning until the battery died on my laptop (by which time it was no longer morning)
<nhaines> Living the dream, amirite?
<pleia2> yup
<nhaines> Hmm.
<nhaines> It's becoming clear that I have more work to do this week than I'm actually willing to do.  :P
 * nhaines cracks down and works anyway.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-05
 * ianorlin doesn't drink alcohol
<ianorlin> also that paste was wierd
<nhaines> That was a weird paste.
<nhaines> But what I found annoying was there wasn't any indication of what he wanted.
<nhaines> <3 http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/images/3/32/pixels-du.png
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/png] Size: [7563]
<ianorlin> actually that is not the biggest folder in my home
<ianorlin> supringly .cache is but that is because of testdrive
<ianorlin> which creates the virtual hard drives in there
 * pleia2 blinks
<pleia2> oh I see, context is image
<ianorlin> isn't that like 4TB of videos in the image
<pleia2> ordered \o/ http://www.microcenter.com/product/436648/EliteBook_850_G1_156_Laptop_Computer_-_Black
<darthrobot`> Title: []
<pleia2> thanks, bot
<ianorlin> only 3 cell battery though
<ianorlin> but more cells would make it heavier
<ianorlin> I have 12 in my massive laptop
<pleia2> you can get a slice battery for this
<ianorlin> although with a U intel processor you might not need it
 * ianorlin likes powertop for getting more battery life
<pleia2> I have a similar laptop for work (Elitebook 9470m) and the battery life is about 4 hours
<pleia2> that's plenty, and keeps it light and thin
<pleia2> more hours if I shut off wifi and dim the screen
<ianorlin> yeah dimming screen helps a lot espically if it is 17 inches
<pleia2> this is 15.6
 * ianorlin knows
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> now I have no money!
<nhaines> It comes with Windows 7 but has a Windows 8 license included?
<pleia2> you're using words, but all I'm hearing is "blah blah blah"
<pleia2> I won't even boot it up, wipe immediately
<nhaines> Could come in handy if you need to play Skyrim.  :)
 * ianorlin wonders how openmorrowind is coming along
<pleia2> I went the console route years ago
<pleia2> also, ha ha, in my time to play games!
<nhaines> Buy Skyrim.....
<nhaines> Actually, I mostly play KSP.  And by "mostly" I mean I haven't played it in the last 3 months except when 0.24 came out I had to test it so I took a day off.
<nhaines> s/Buy/But/
<pleia2> yeah, see :(
 * ianorlin plays second life and mount and blade warband
<pleia2> I play the social games on my DS and Animal Crossing: New Leaf
<nhaines> There's always Tomadachi Life if you have lots of Miis.  :)
<pleia2> while dust collects on all my wired games
<nhaines> Oh damn, I was going to pick up an adventure game from GOG.com.  But I forgot about it and the sale was a week ago.
<pleia2> aw
<nhaines> At least I can console myself that my playtime with that game will probably remain constant.  ;)
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> But it was one of the early games with digital video.  Nostalgia.  <3
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<MarkDude> Good morning Roguehorse - Ubuntu peeps
<Roguehorse> http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/786065-how-elizabeth-joseph-became-a-sysadmin-on-hps-openstack-infrastructure-team
<darthrobot`> Title: [How Elizabeth Joseph Became a SysAdmin on HP's OpenStack Infrastructure Team | Linux.com]
<nhaines> Spoiler alert: it was graft.
<nhaines> (It was not really graft.)
<Roguehorse> :-)
<nhaines> pleia2 can probably just walk into any job she wants because of how awesome she is.
<pleia2> I also got "lost a bet"
<pleia2> thanks guys :)
<nhaines> Haha  :)
<Roguehorse> you rock, you know you do
<blitz> that person looks familiar
<blitz> I wonder
<Roguehorse> can't hang-gotta run and get my dog from the vet-14yr old weiner dog has some kind of infection-he's in pretty bad shape and we're all scared
<pleia2> Roguehorse: oh no! good luck
<Roguehorse> yeah, he's been going down hill and we know time is short these days :-(
<pleia2> poor pup
<blitz> amazon conveniently lets me know your latest tweet
<blitz> and it's about being sore
<blitz> what a world
<pleia2> no no, latest one was about my attention span ;)
<blitz> maybe that's just amazon's favorite lol
<Roguehorse> What? Are you guys joking?
<Roguehorse> pup has an infection - cause unknown
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-06
<ianorlin> is it bad if I put that I have used windows <=7 on my resume or would HR not get that
<ianorlin> I don't think the LaTeX symbol for less than or equals will work well with resume scanning things
<ianorlin> I still see places that list they use XP still and want that as a skill
<ianorlin> unfortanetly
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-07
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<nhaines> Roguehorse: good morning!
 * ianorlin just learned FTBFS means Fails to Build From Source
 * ianorlin also imagines a multiple choice test of wihch of the following is not a file system a.Btrfs b.Zfs c.Reiser2fs d.FTBFS
<pleia2> hanging out with debian folks this afternoon http://bad.debian.net/pipermail/bad/2014-August/003634.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Informal Debian hacking hours: Sunday, September 7th]
<pleia2> other bay area folks are welcome to join :)
<nhaines> Except for Arch users.  Get out!
<rww> I'd come, but I'm on gentoo and compiling BART takes too long.
<pleia2> heh
<nhaines> I wonder if my moderator duties at /r/ubuntu should go on LinkedIn and my resume.
<rww> no.
<nhaines> rww: but I'm leveraging the social community medias!
<rww> go ahead and do some pondering about what the average person thinks of when they hear "reddit"
<nhaines> Apparently it's a great way to get your photo out in the news.
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> I once got first post on a Slashdot article.  Maybe I should put that on linkedin.
<Roguehorse> nhaines: Cool
 * Roguehorse is browsing homework to see what needs to get done
<Roguehorse> I heard a great story from Rick Moen about when VA Linux bought Slashdot - great story!
<rww> speaking of whom, his website's been down for over a week
<Roguehorse> Yeah, his 2230 server died and I went over and helped him get it going again from other 2230's we butchered in his garage
<Roguehorse> I was under the impression he would have it going this past week but I guess not
<Roguehorse> He's on "tour" now across the pond
<rww> ah, okay :)
<Roguehorse> He's working on it though :-)
 * Roguehorse built a new site for EBLUG - http://www.roguehorse.com/eblug/index.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [East Bay Linux Users Group]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-31
<philipballew> nhaines, I used a blog post you wrote a few days ago to get Hulu working on my laptop
<philipballew> It was the one of the first google results when I searched my probem
<philipballew> so thanks!
<Roguehorse> In-laws are on a roll .... blocked me from The Linux Foundation site and Linux.com
<Roguehorse> Divorce is getting *interesting* ... starting to move stuff out of the house
<Roguehorse> I can still get to the Foundation website ... but only through Tor
<philipballew> Roguehorse, seems like an odd site to block
<Roguehorse> yeah well
<nhaines> philipballew: glad to hear it!  :)
<philipballew> yeah. now I can waste even more time.
<nhaines> Haha, yeah, I was more productive for that week when Hulu wasn't working.  But now I can watch during lunch and stuff which boosts my effiency a little afterward.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-04
 * ianorlin has been reading my old star wars expanded universe books
<ianorlin> I just read specter of the past and I jedi
<Roguehorse> Currently visiting in Currie, NC ... very relaxing here =)
<Roguehorse> Think I'll stay a while =)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-05
<nhaines> Social media is a thing that pleia2 does!  \o/
<BirthdayHandler> ff/52
<BirthdayHandler> Oops
<BirthdayHandler> Probably worth updating the /topic (Aug 9 is long past). Also, can't wait until Wednesday :)
<pleia2> I was going to change it... but I won't actually be around on sept 6th and the meeting wiki hasn't been updated so can't confirm it will occur
<pleia2> BirthdayHandler: it seems a happy birthday is in order :) happy birthday!
<nhaines> BirthdayHandler: Ooh, is that today?  Happy birthday.  :)
<pleia2> also, much better nick than nha<tab><tab>
<pleia2> (give or take a <tab>)
<pleia2> :D
<nhaines> Derailing tab-complete in some of the other Ubuntu channels was my specialty.  :D
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> it was always a challenge to be in the same channel as plars
<pleia2> (we're both still in #ubuntu-release)
<pleia2> elfy and elky was the worst though, sometimes they'd both be in #ubuntu-ops, sometimes they'd even talk to each other, I just gave up
<pleia2> ECANNOTPARSE
<nhaines> haha
<BirthdayHandler> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I think at one point, I set a hilight on nhaines just to catch messages with failed tab completes
<ianorlin> do we have an agenda for this meeting?
<pleia2> doesn't look like the wiki page has been created yet
<BirthdayHandler> Worth discussing the release party?
<nhaines> If there are any, yes!
<pleia2> yes, since I don't think any are planned yet
<pleia2> I'll be airplaning during the meeting and in Japan at release time
* ianorlin changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 6th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> pleia2: 楽しそう！
<pleia2> unable to parse
<nhaines> How exciting!
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> I saw an opposum in a tree
<pleia2> ok, since east coast time zone this week, it's late, good night :)
<nhaines> Good night!  :)
<BirthdayHandler> Night pleia2
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-06
<Roguehorse> Meeting tonight right?
<nhandler> Yep
<Roguehorse> Ah, I see it there. My nephew here in NC may be joining us. =)
<Roguehorse> He just installed Ubuntu 14.04 w/XFCE on his Chrome book last night.
<Roguehorse> I also turned him on to MUDS which he is really enjoying. =)
<Roguehorse> I'm hoping that when he gets to NC State, he'll be well pepared with all the cool "old school" Unix/Linux knowledge.
<Roguehorse> He already has an RPG group that comes over every Thursday night that he DM'S for. They are 4 players plus him.
<Roguehorse> From what he tells me, table top RPG is very popular in this area; I think that's very cool.
<nhandler> Looks like I'm going to miss this meeting. Some friends are doing a last minute bonfire tonight since it is a long weekend. I tossed up a quick Agenda wiki page (noting the upcoming Ubuntu Hours and adding an item about discussing the 15.10 release party). I'll be around until about 5:30pm and probably again late tonight, so feel free to toss ACTION items my way.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-09-05
<pleia2> meeting in 10 minutes
<nhaines> Yay, meeting time.
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Sep  5 02:00:58 2016 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> #chair nhaines pleia2 lynorian
<darthrobot> Current chairs: lynorian nhaines pleia2
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for September 4th, 2016!  Tonight's agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16September04
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16September04 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events and general announcements
<nhaines> Are there any announcements to be made?
 * pleia2 has none
<nhaines> I suppose it's noteworthy, if 2.5 months off, that three of us are planning to attend UbuCon Europe.  :)
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> they're started putting together the schedule :)
<nhaines> They've finished putting together the schedule.  :)
<pleia2> #link http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuCon Europe | UbuCon portal]
<nhaines> It should be pretty fun, and by "fun" I mean I won't be running it, hehe.
<nhaines> Although I'm sure I'll stilll be moving heavy things.
<nhaines> Hmm, Ubuntu 16.10 is moving along quietly.  OTA-13 on the phones is coming, with copy/paste support between native Ubuntu SDK apps and legacy X desktop apps.
<nhaines> The Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase wallpaper competition for 16.10 is ongoing: https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1610
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu 16.10 Free Culture Showcase - Wallpapers | Flickr]
<nhaines> And that's all I've got.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There are no agenda items this week.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<pleia2> so I haven't been here since our SF release party
<nhaines> Did we get an update on that?  How did that go?  :)
<pleia2> it went ok :) wasn't blockbuster like past ones
<pleia2> but we had fun, had tablets and laptops out for people to play with, and I did a 16.04 presentation + OTA 12
<nhaines> Sometimes smaller parties can be fun.  More intricate conversations.
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/journal/2016/08/ubuntu-16-04-release-party-san-francisco-concluded/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu 16.04 Release Party San Francisco Concluded! – pleia2's blog]
<pleia2> yeah, there was a fair amount of that
<pleia2> so we had about 15 people, lots of nice chats
<pleia2> and OpenDNS was awesome for hosting
<nhaines> For all the routineness of "it's the 24th Ubuntu release," 16.04 LTS was sort of game-changing.  :)
<pleia2> not a bad place for a venue, but it was during a ball game which messed up traffic+parking a bit
<pleia2> will have to pay attention to that next time
<nhaines> It was really nice of OpenDNS to host.  :)
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> that's all really, glad we did it even if it was small
<nhaines> That's great.  :)
<nhaines> I'll bet the first release party after Unity 8 hits will be amazeballs.
<pleia2> hope so!
<nhaines> Until then, we just have to convince people that snaps change EVERYTHING.
<nhaines> I don't have any other business.
<nhaines> Okay, I think that's it for this week, then.
<nhaines> I hope everyone has a relaxing Labor Day tomorrow.
<pleia2> thanks, you too nhaines
<nhaines> Thanks!  :)
<pleia2> and happy birthday BirthdayHandler!
<nhaines> Happy Birthday!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Sep  5 02:17:09 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-09-05-02.00.moin.txt
<nhaines> A friend of mine found a private arcade in Anaheim last week that's open most weekend to the public.  $10 cover charge, 4 pinball games and 90 arcade machines on free play.
<nhaines> It was pretty cool.  They projected lazer graphics and 80s videos on the walls.  I just wanted to shake my fist at them because even though the videos were served by Kodi they were running Windows!
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> I was at a hackerspace in Philly recently and they had a pinball machine that they made, but it ran on Windows :(
<nhaines> But I walked in and it was like I was 12 again.  Very cool.
<pleia2> they thought it was open source, and written in C# or something portable to Linux, so there was hope
<BirthdayHandler> Thank you for the birthday wishes pleia2 :)
<nhaines> I got to play Video Pinball, a 1978 Atari machine that used a physical pinball field and a monochrome graphic overlay via a mirror to offer video pinball that was really, really nice.
<pleia2> hah, nice
<nhaines> You even launched the ball with a spring-loaded plunger and could push down on the console to nudge the ball.  :)  So that's my new retro obsession.
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> The only flaw was that the ball's terminal velocity was a little slow.  Other than that (and that the playfield had an extreme disco theme) it was a very satisfying pinball experience.
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: how's your German?
<pleia2> does not exist
<pleia2> should go over well when I go there in a couple weeks
<pleia2> where there is Germany
<akk> Most Germans speak better English than Americans anyway.
<nhaines> Oh, it's easy!  Repeat after me: „Die Käse ist alt und schimelig.“  The cheese is old and moldy.
<akk> A phrase useful for any occasion!
<nhaines> akk: especially for wine and cheese tastings!
<pleia2> beer and cheese tastings :d
<pleia2> akk: that has been my experience too ;) but people are funny in their own countries
<nhaines> Hahah, yeah, I intend to hit a biergarten while I'm there.  Several if possible.
<nhaines> And Sujeevan said he'd be interested to visit Neander Valley (Neandertal) with me.  Of course, it'll have to be Tuesday after UbuCon, because German museums are open 6 days a week but closed on Mondays.  :)
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> I believe it's just a dinky little museum, but had I known it was so close to Köln back when I was there in 2003, I'd have gone!
<nhaines> And I may be close enough to eat Sauerbraten there.  Although my friend insists it's a regional dish on the Rhein.  "Essen is in Nordrein-Westfalen."  "No, that's nowhere close, Sauerbraten is a Rhein dish."  "They call it the Rheinland!" "No, it's from the Rhein."
<nhaines> I'll figure it out.
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> There was an AirBNB home right in Marburg an der Lahn for suuuuper cheap, so it was clear I could spend half a week just basically duplicating the last time I was in Germany, which as tempting as it was I decided to abandon.  I spent two weeks there, so I should see other places.  :)
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> so I'm going to Walldorf in a couple weeks
<pleia2> and because work never lets me book things in a timely manner anymore, I am flying in to Frankfurt and out of Dusseldorf
 * pleia2 gets to take a train to DUS
<pleia2> so that'll be fun :) I like trains
<nhaines> Ooh!  That's in Baden-Württemburg.  Where I've never been but whenever I say it it alarms Germans because I pronounce it right.  :)
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> I can very cheaply fly from John Wayne Airport straight to Düsseldorf, which is amazing to me because it's suuuuuper convenient not to have to drive to LAX.
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> German trains are amazing.
<pleia2> I'm excited
<nhaines> I remember when I took them, they always arrived within 15 or 20 seconds, and of course the Germans were really grumbling about how late they were but I was like "wow, right on time!"
<nhaines> pleia2: if you can say Donaudampfschifffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft, you can pronounce any German word.  https://soundcloud.com/nhaines-1/donaudampfschifffahrtselektrizitatenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft
<darthrobot> Title: [Donaudampfschifffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft by nhaines | Free Listening on SoundCloud]
<pleia2> o_o
<nhaines> Just take a breath beforehand.
<pleia2> hahaha
<nhaines> Funnily enough, when my friend's bilingual kid was 5 and I would visit and read to him, I'd throw him little 2-3 letter 'sight words', and occasionally just to harrass him I'd throw him really long English words.  And he never, ever blinked.  He'd attempt to sound them out, so I had to be careful to only give him something that was more or less phonetic.
<pleia2> clearly we are weak
<nhaines> I assume that was because German has big compound words.  And when he'd get tired of reading in English, we'd switch to a German book because it's all strictly phonetic.  So I taught him to read in English and German.  :)
<nhaines> He turned 10 yesterday, and is a SUPER fantastic reader.  Half of that is because I always have subtitles turned on in Netflix, and half because videogames.
<pleia2> :D
<nhaines> But "Where the Sidewalk Ends" and some Dr. Seuss early on certainly didn't hurt either.
<nhaines> Anyway, there's the slimest chance that he and his mom will be in Germany the week after UbuCon, and I'm crossing my fingers because it'd be great to have an interpreter (simultaneous interpretation is her job, and he can always use the practice but is also pretty comfortable translating.)
<pleia2> neat
<nhaines> If that pans out, I might pick him up under one arm and go to Hamburg and watch The Lion King musical.  But it *just* opened in San Diego (where he lives) so... decisions, decisions.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-09-09
<tribbledt> Hello
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-09-04
<hackrobat> hello
<hackrobat> oh, two hours to go, i see.
<metalbiker> hackrobat: what's up? i see your hello.
<nhaines> It'll all start soon enough.  :)
<metalbiker> hey there! i'm here for once! yaay! lol
<nhaines> Glad you're here, lol.
<metalbiker> yeah, me, too! a lot has happened and i'd love to talk about it but i'll wait for my turn.
<nhaines> Is it meeting stuff or do you want to talk after the meeting?
<metalbiker> hmmm...some of it may be meeting stuff but the other stuff is definitely for afterwards i think.
<nhaines> No worries.  :)
<metalbiker> there's nothing wrong, i just have a lot of information to give out. about my ubuntu hour and all of that.
<nhaines> Awesome.  I'm looking forward to it.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, meeting time I think.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Sep  4 02:02:03 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<metalbiker> okie dokie
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for September 3rd, 2017.
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17September03
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17September03 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any upcoming Ubuntu events in California that we should have on our radar?
<metalbiker> um, not any from me at the moment but i do know that there's OSSummit in L.A. I think.
<nhaines> Ooh, I hadn't heard of that.  http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/open-source-summit-north-america
<darthrobot> Title: [Error reading title]
<nhaines> What darthrobot means is "Open Source Summit North America 2017 | Linux Conferences and Linux Events | The Linux Foundation"
<metalbiker> i think it's in l.a., isn't it?
<nhaines> "LinuxCon, ContainerCon, CloudOpen and the new Open Community Conference combine under one umbrella name in 2017 - the Open Source Summit. At the Open Source Summit, you will collaborate, share information and learn across a wide variety of topics, with 2,000 technologists and community members."
<nhaines> So that might be something interesting to go to.
<metalbiker> i'd love that if i get the time off from work.
<metalbiker> does that have anything on the weekend?
<metalbiker> i haven't looked at the website yet, been super duper busy.
<nhaines> Yeah, the website has the schedule, speaker list, etc.
<metalbiker> ok,i'll take a look at it when we disperse for the evening.
<nhaines> Sounds good.  When's your next Ubuntu Hour? :)
<metalbiker> not sure at the moment. i'm working full time now, YAAY!, so I can't say for certain just yet. i could possibly have it this coming saturday but i won't know until around thursday.
<nhaines> Ha, well congratulations for that at least.  :)
<metalbiker> i got started late with the first one and so i need to make it a different time at least.
<metalbiker> thank you! it's been year and i'm so happy! but that's a discussion for after the meeting i guess.
<nhaines> Well I look forward to it.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<metalbiker> awesome! me, too!
<metalbiker> i think i may have an announcement, ubuntu related.
<nhaines> Go for it.
<metalbiker> i've been testing ubuntu 17.10 and i got asked by one of my bosses at work, after i talked to him about ubuntu and testing it, to bring in a copy of the OS and show him how to use it.
<metalbiker> so i'm taking in my thumbdrive on tuesday and helping him get it setup on his computer so he can see it and he told me that we could possibly change all of our computers over to it.
<nhaines> Hey, that's great.  :)  They should still standardize around 16.04 LTS if they're going to use it for professional purposes.  Unless they're keen on doing 17.10 as a trial and switching to 18.04 LTS when that's out.  Then they get that good 3-5 year support period.
<metalbiker> but, i work outside all day and not inside an office. i work at Cemex in Rialto so i'm not around the computer systems much.
<nhaines> hackrobat: welcome to our meeting, currently in progress.  :)
<metalbiker> yeah, i told him that, too and i'm also taking it with me to use it instead but i wanted to show him what it's changing over to with 17.10
<metalbiker> i'm going to install 16.04 lts and show him 17.10
<metalbiker> there's my clarification
<nhaines> That's a fine plan.
<metalbiker> oh yeah! i do what i can to get ubuntu used more. and that was my announcement.
<nhaines> Thank you.  :)
<nhaines> In other news, the second edition of my book, "Beginning Ubuntu for Windows and Mac Users" is now available from Amazon and other fine retailers.  Here's a lovely affiliate link: http://amzn.to/2wrz3v1
<darthrobot> [R: www.amazon.com] Title: [Error reading title]
<metalbiker> you're welcome!
<metalbiker> oh nice!! congratulations!
<metalbiker> i'll take a look that and put back money to buy both!
<nhaines> Thanks!  It was a lot less work than the first edition, haha.
<metalbiker> hehe, i bet! lol but awesome work!
<nhaines> I got my author copies last week.  I still have to get together a package for you.  I'll throw one in and sign it.
<metalbiker> oh sweet!! thank  you! *bows head* did you ever find any t-shirts for me?
<nhaines> Yeah, I have a box full.  I've just been busy with various things, only some of which were working on the second edition.
<metalbiker> and it's no rush. we're all busy so it's completely understandable.
<nhaines> My book takes a look at Ubuntu from the perspective of someone who's a pretty good Windows or Mac user, but needs to figure out Ubuntu.  Because Ubuntu is very weird from that perspective.  :)
<metalbiker> oh, cool! i look forward to wearing it and using whatever you've got for me! lol and now i've got money to buy stuff and hand them out.
<nhaines> And I'm very happy to say that this edition is much less expensive--$35 for the print edition and $25 for the ebook edition.  And hey, if you get the print edition from anywhere you can get the ebook edition as a companion for only $5 thanks to Apress.  :)
<nhaines> metalbiker: I'll send you a copy because seeing "someone wrote a book about this" is sort of a nice placebo for new Ubuntu users.
<metalbiker> oh very nice!! i can do it either way now! i be rich! lol not really, but i've got enough money for discretionary spending.
<nhaines> You can also buy the first chapter "Installing Ubuntu" from Apress for $29.95.  I... sort of advise that nobody does this, lol.
<metalbiker> nhaines: ok, cool
<nhaines> metalbiker: okay, well, if you want to buy an extra copy feel free to use the affiliate link.  Because of math, it basically doubles my royalty on the purchase, ha.
<nhaines> Anyway, the blog post is here and with that I'll end my own promotional portion of this meeting.  :)  http://www.nhaines.com/blog/2017/08/31/beginning-ubuntu-windows-mac-users-2e/
<darthrobot> Title: [Beginning Ubuntu for Windows and Mac Users, Second Edition | nhaines.com]
<metalbiker> ok, cool
<nhaines> Any LoCo member who wants to know more about it, contact me via email and I'll see if I can get an electronic copy to you.
<nhaines> Are there any other announcements before we move on?
<metalbiker> nothing else from me
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There are no agenda items for tonight's meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we end tonight's meeting?
<metalbiker> i don't have anything to add right now, maybe soon. i'd love to see if we can put together some kind of package to take my employer to pass around to the other office folks.
<metalbiker> but, that can be on me to do.
<metalbiker> i think i'll add a topic for the agenda for next time since i just got a good idea for something.
<nhaines> I look forward to hearing more.  :)
<nhaines> Bring it it the mailing list, too, if you want feedback or collaboration
<metalbiker> ok, i'll do that as well. i'll put my thoughts together and get it out to everybody that way soon.
<hackrobat> hi
<hackrobat> sorry im late
<nhaines> metalbiker: great.  :)
<hackrobat> ive been looking forward to this
<nhaines> hackrobat: not a problem.  We're just wrapping up but we'll have logs in a second.
<hackrobat> nhaines, ok cool
<nhaines> Speaking of wrapping up, is there anything else before we end the meeting?
<metalbiker> i'd just like to say be safe and have fun for the rest of the weekend.
<nhaines> Yes, I hope everyone enjoys their Labor Day plans!
<metalbiker> i'll have more news concerning my testing through the email list, too.
<metalbiker> that's it for me
<metalbiker> nhaines: i just need your ear for a moment after we wrap.
<nhaines> Great.  Thanks everyone for joining us, and I'll see everyone in two weeks, on the 17th.
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Sep  4 02:31:09 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-09-04-02.02.moin.txt
<metalbiker> nhaines: if you've got a minute, i'd like to have a sidebar with you.
<nhaines> hackrobat: there are your logs.  :)  But I'll be around for a bit to chat--other than when I run outside to catch a photo of the moon behind the cloud.
<nhaines> metalbiker: of course.
<metalbiker> nhaines: oh! got to get that pic of the moon!!
<metalbiker> nhaines: i just wanted to relay some work info. i work in Rialto at Cemex, like i mentioned before and i work monday through friday, 06:00am to 14:30. that way if you want/need to meet me, i can perhaps meet you somewhere half between our two locations.
<metalbiker> nhaines: other than that, i've been testing 17.10 really well and have 6 or 7 bugs already reported and i'm trying hard to get ubuntu membership. work is awesome and i feel much better about myself since i can pay my obligations now. lol
<nhaines> Haha, that's always a plus.  :)
<nhaines> I'll be up your way next weekend but I'll be carpooling most of the way so I won't be, like, *there* there.  But Sunday depending on how early we get back I might be able to drive up at least most of the way.
<metalbiker> ok, that's cool. like i said before, it all depends on what's going on with work now. but, it really shouldn't be a problem granted i get sunday off.
<metalbiker> and it depends on my girlfriend. she's got a lot going on personally and it depends on what i'm doing for her, too.
<metalbiker> speaking of which, i need to get back to her. she's been sick for a long time and still is. i hope your weekend is awesome and i'll catch you later.
<nhaines> Yup, my next couple weekend are crazy unpredictable.  Then back to boring normality.  :)
<nhaines> Thanks!  Do take care.  :)
<hackrobat> nhaines, sounds like a good photo op
<metalbiker> normality sucks!
<nhaines> hackrobat: how are you?
<metalbiker> lol
<metalbiker> l8r guys! see you at the next meeting!
<hackrobat> nhaines, im alright.  we just got this 15 minute light rain and i had to hightail it home on my motorcycle.  but that's all passed haha... how about yourself?
<nhaines> I didn't get the tripod out in time before the cloud cover was total.  Here's a handheld shot: https://cloud.nhaines.com/s/UNoCo0EFf1jKl1Q
<darthrobot> Title: [Nextcloud]
<nhaines> Otherwise i'ts pretty unremarkable tonight.  :)
<hackrobat> nhaines, nice shot.  what sort of lens are you using
<nhaines> Thanks!  It's a Canon 75-300mm telephoto that really needed a tripod.  That one was through a window.
<hackrobat> nhaines, i am in need of an upgrade from my camera phone
 * hackrobat reviews the logs
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Website: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 17th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<hackrobat> nhaines, were you previously a windows and/or mac user?
<nhaines> Sure, since 1992.
<nhaines> I'll probably reboot into Windows 10 tonight for an hour or two to play some games before booting back into Ubuntu.  :)
<hackrobat> nhaines, i had good luck with the steam for linux setup... but then i eventually just switched to using windows as it seemed like there were just more development resources available... as in things just ran a bit better.  the only apple hardware ive ever used was a 15 dollar nano mp3 player.  oh i guess there was some time spent at school on macs if that counts
<nhaines> It tends to be driver issues.  But Windows makes a good gaming system if that's the only thing I'm using it for.  Less work for me for sure.  :)
<hackrobat> yep i hear you.  hey i must jet folks. nice meeting some of you.
<nhaines> Glad you could make it!  Hope to see you again soon.  :)
<hackrobat> yes im going to keep an eye on the events... i have some time to allocate somehow
<hackrobat> see you!
<pleia2> btw, I'm speaking at the oss summit in LA next week (saw mention of it at the meeting)
<pleia2> I'll send a note to the list, maybe we can do a quick Ubuntu thing when I'm in town :)
<lynorian> pleia2, wow that makes me realize how relatively cheap scale is
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-09-05
<pleia2> lynorian: heh, yeah, it really is an exceptionally inexpensive conference for the size and quality
<pleia2> OSS Summit is more in line with what one usually expects cost-wise for large events
